
Ask HN: What Are Your Top Five Predictions for 2020-2030? - yomann
Please limit your predictions to five, thanks.
======
yomann
Mine are :- 1\. More Video. Also, A Real Youtube Competitor will Emerge. 2\.
Rise of a Big Robotics Company. 3\. More Extreme Weather Events. 4\. US vs.
China Trade War Intensifies. 5\. More Nationalism

